# Error trying to read pages after page 2 in a thread



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I seem to be getting an error with increasing frequency on here, in that I can't view any more than the first two pages of a thread.

If I click on page 3 or 4 or whatever, the page refreshes and I come back to page two, and if I try to click on a new post via the main menu it doesn't take me to the new post but back to page 2.

I've also tried searching for key words I know to be in a post on a latter page (from having read it previously) on an affected thread, but when clicking on it from the search even this also just takes me to the second page.

Tried using the 'goto page' function and that doesn't help either, automtically always sending me to the first post in the second page of the thread.

Finally also tried deleting my temp internet files and cookies.

Am getting it here on this thread as an example -http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/154904-side-raises-lateral-raises-2.html#post2596142

Can't even read my own post in that thread, or any of the posts after page two as any attempt always sends me back to the first post on the second page.

Clearly this isn't an issue for other people as the thread is still active and getting new posts, but am getting this on at least one thread a day.

Anyone got any ideads?


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

It might be because there are "unapproved" posts in the thread. If you delete the posts properly the other pages may become visible.


----------

